# PC con monedas



## mangochito (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola a todos, necesito confeccionar este proyecto y como soy novato no tengo mucha idea por donde empezar, paso a comentar mi idea.
Quiero controlar un PC con monedas y un timer, es decir, en el momento que se introduce una moneda se activa el uso del PC por un tiempo predeterminado, al cabo de dicho tiempo, el PC se bloquea y para su nuevo uso hay que introducir mas monedas.

Alguna idea.
Muchas gracias Mangochito


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

mangochito dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, necesito confeccionar este proyecto y como soy novato no tengo mucha idea por donde empezar, paso a comentar mi idea.
> Quiero controlar un PC con monedas y un timer, es decir, en el momento que se introduce una moneda se activa el uso del PC por un tiempo predeterminado, al cabo de dicho tiempo, el PC se bloquea y para su nuevo uso hay que introducir mas monedas.
> 
> Alguna idea.
> Muchas gracias Mangochito



Mangochito, primero debieras contarnos qué sabes hacer...y cómo se te ocurre lograr la solución.  

Si no tienes ni la más mínima idea de cómo hacer el trabajo, tal vez te convenga buscar a alguien en tu ciudad que te ayude o que lo haga por tí.

Saludos


----------



## mangochito (Sep 18, 2006)

gracias por tu respuesta, mira lo mio es la informática, y no tendría ningun inconveniente en realizar la programacion de la interfase, el tema que tengo que tener la misma para ello y en mi ciudad los técnicos no estan en condiciones de resolverme el tema. 
Si conoces algun sitio donde se pueda adquirir un circuito con una interfase de ese tipo te lo agradecería, no es mi intención obtener nada gratuitamente, simplemente que no tengo ni idea por donde comenzar a buscarla.

Como te decia por la programacion no hay problemas, espero esto sirva de algo y me puedas ayuda,

Muy agradecido desde ya
Mangochito


----------



## maunix (Sep 19, 2006)

mangochito dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tu respuesta, mira lo mio es la informática, y no tendría ningun inconveniente en realizar la programacion de la interfase, el tema que tengo que tener la misma para ello y en mi ciudad los técnicos no estan en condiciones de resolverme el tema.
> Si conoces algun sitio donde se pueda adquirir un circuito con una interfase de ese tipo te lo agradecería, no es mi intención obtener nada gratuitamente, simplemente que no tengo ni idea por donde comenzar a buscarla.
> 
> Como te decia por la programacion no hay problemas, espero esto sirva de algo y me puedas ayuda,
> ...



Si, algo así me imaginé, por eso te dí ese consejo.

El punto es que si bien el dispositivo no es muy complicado debieras saber cómo hacerlo.  Si lo haces con electrónica genérica sin microcontroladores, debieras al menos saber cómo armar un PCB, soldar sus componentes, etc

Si lo quieres hacer con un microcontrolador, debieras también conocer no solo hacer el pcb y como codificar el programa (no es al estilo que se hace en las PCs) sino además conocer cómo cargarle el programa.   

En los microcontroladores no tienes un sistema operativo (al menos no en los más pequeños) y eso hace que muchas cosas a las que estas acostumbrado hacer, como en las pcs, no las podrás hacer.

Cómo te dije antes, no estamos hablando de algo muy complicado pero si no conoces estas cosas, realmente habría que empezar de muy abajo para explicar.  Además, ni contar si encima hay que detectar si la moneda es falsa o no!.  

Yendo al circuito, si solo quieres medir tiempo con el paso de 'algo' (moneda u otra cosa) podrías directamente usar un interruptor conectado a un circuito temporizador que active un rele que maneje 220Vrms y los amperios que necesita el televisor que quieres comandar.

Hay muchos circuitos de estos por internet, algunos incluso controlados por TRIAC.

No es que no te quiera ayudar, pero me parece que para el que no está en el tema la cosa puede ser algo tediosa.

Es una pena que no hay nadie en tu ciudad que te lo pueda resolver, pero creo que sería la forma más económica de hacerlo, ya que si lo haces tu y dañas algo una y otra vez, no solo que habrás perdido tiempo sino también dinero.


----------



## mangochito (Sep 19, 2006)

Entiendo perfectamente las dificultades a las que me enfrento y se que lo que me dices es la pura verdad, como te comentaba en el mensaje anterior, aca en mi ciudad no tengo muchas opciones, pero pienso que si tengo el circuito un técnico amigo sería capaz de armarlo y luego entre los dos hacerlo andar.

Pienso que las opcion podría ser programando un PIC como tu me dices, pues cortando la corriente al monitor no es realmente lo que me interesa, puesto que el cliente tendría que estar mirando el contador y no recibiría ninguna alerta con respecto al tiempo restante y demas.

Si está dentro de tus posibilidades alguna ayuda como te le he dicho apreciaría mucho, no es mi interes un curso de electronica   pero pienso que con los datos necesarios podría comenzar a montar algo con la ayuda de la gente que conozco por estos lados.

Entiendo lo que me dices de los PIC y he leido la teoría de su funcionamiento.

Saludos Mangochito


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Sep 29, 2006)

creo que entendi el mensaje de tu pregunta me imagino que lo que quieres hacer es controlar el tiempo de usos en un cybercafe no? pues mira podrias preguntar como es que funcionan las maquinas que llevan XBOX integrado o una maquina normal asi mismo puedes enviar a un pic(16F48) un pulso y ese pulso cierre un relevador conectado un boton desviado de la tecla SUSPENDER del teclaco jaja valga la rebuznancia y asi mismo una intefaz que cierre la alimentacion del Teclado y del Mouse para que no puedan reactivarla y se termine el tiempo de algun usuario X en un ciber tambien puedes poner un contador binario con el pic que muestre cuanto tiempo le falta a la persona para que acabe con un display de 7segmentos conectado al pic y tambien con el pic puedes determinar el tiempo de uso de las maquinas con un pequeño ciclo grabado al pic 

mira este seria el programa para tu pic

ESTADO		EQU		0x03
PORTA		EQU		0x05
PORTB		EQU		0x06

		org		0

		bsf		ESTADO,5
		clrf		PORTA
		comf		PORTA,1
		clrf		PORTB
		bcf		ESTADO,5

INICIO		btfsc		PORTA,0
		goto		APAGAR
		goto		ENCENDER
APAGAR		bcf		PORTB,0
		goto		INICIO
ENCENDER 	bsf		PORTB,0
		goto		INICIO

		end

y un esquema del pic por cierto te aviso que el pic lleva un cristal de cuarzo a 4MHZ







En el circuito podemos ver como lo único que hemos añadido al circuito base es un pulsador conectado al pin 17 (RA0), de forma que cuando lo pulsemos se introduzca un cero lógico en el pin y cuando no lo pulsemos se introduzca un uno lógico. 

claro ese seria el esquema con solo la salida a un relevador 

y para lo del contador puesdes hacerlo junto con el ciclo del tiempo dentro del pic o hacer un nuevo ciclo dentro del pic y enciar datos en binario conectados a un conversor de binario a decimal 

*PD: ayudaria mas con este proyecto pero lamentablemente no me conecto muy seguido asi que es toda la información e ideas que te puedo dar por ahora*


----------



## Mushito (Sep 29, 2006)

Aqui te presento una idea sencilla, no entiendo como la gente te responde para decirte que no te puede ayudar, ja.
La idea es facil, montas el esquema adjunto y la moneda cerrara el interrutor de start, los contactos del rele te servirian para cerrar el mouse o el teclado ademas de indicar con un LED (diodo emisor de luz) que el tiempo ya termino.

Para abrir o cerrar ya sea el teclado o el mouse simplemente desconectas uno de los cables, mejor si es de alimentacion, para eso consigue el pin out de los mismos.
Suerte.
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema181.html


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Sep 30, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te presento una idea sencilla, *no entiendo como la gente te responde para decirte que no te puede ayudar, *ja.
> La idea es facil, montas el esquema adjunto y la moneda cerrara el interrutor de start, los contactos del rele te servirian para cerrar el mouse o el teclado ademas de indicar con un LED (diodo emisor de luz) que el tiempo ya termino.
> 
> Para abrir o cerrar ya sea el teclado o el mouse simplemente desconectas uno de los cables, mejor si es de alimentacion, para eso consigue el pin out de los mismos.
> ...



ja... que gracioso
LEER LETRAS EN ROJO


----------



## Mushito (Sep 30, 2006)

Que opine el autor.


----------



## mili29mx2000 (Nov 3, 2006)

a lo que entendi quieres que se mujestre algo en la pantalla de la compu asi que podrias hacer un programa en c o en otro lenguaje que te maneje de interface las entradas de algun puerto libre del pc ya sea un paralelo o serial con eso ingresarias los datos de las monenas los lees por ewl puerto seleccionado y luego con una sub rutina le asignas el tiempo que quiereas si se acaba el tiemp[o simplemente mandas un dato por el puerto y activas un relevador y haces con eso lo que quieras o simp[lementge utilizar una interrupcion de teclado para que deje de funcionar, en fin yo pienso que lo puedes hacer con pura programacion solo ocuparias la señal de la entrada de las monedas seria el unico circuito pero eso no es muy difi8cil


----------



## carcass (Feb 10, 2007)

Reconocedores de monedas que se conectan a la PC por RS232 en www.somyc.com.ar


----------

